

Got a dream but no cash? The Internet can help - tjr
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE5834QZ20090904

======
skushch
Wow, there are some real gems on that site.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/felipekurc/they-
don%C2%B...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/felipekurc/they-
don%C2%B4t-wanna-be-tall-they-wanna-fly-0)

------
electronslave
This caught my eye for two reasons: 1) Kickstarter got a mention on a wire
service and 2) the hilarious internet-anthropomorphizing trend I noticed in
older Russians ("can you ask the internet x for me?") is now a mass-media
tendency.

